# Nichicon Cap Difference



## Random Murderer

What's the difference between the Nichicon VX and the VX(M) line? I did some searching and couldn't find an explanation, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Random Murderer

nobody can help me out?


----------



## tomb

"M" is used as one of the parameters to specify the tolerance in Nichicon capacitors. For instance, "M" is a +or- 20% tolerance in the capacitance rating, while they also have an option on some caps for "K", a +or-10% capacitance. That said, the VX doesn't appear to be offered in anything but an "M" tolerance. Nevertheless, it may be that some sellers simply specify that option on _any_ Nichicon cap series.


----------



## Random Murderer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"M" is used as one of the parameters to specify the tolerance in Nichicon capacitors. For instance, "M" is a +or- 20% tolerance in the capacitance rating, while they also have an option on some caps for "K", a +or-10% capacitance. That said, the VX doesn't appear to be offered in anything but an "M" tolerance. Nevertheless, it may be that some sellers simply specify that option on any Nichicon cap series._

 

thanks.
 that being said, i've noticed some audio sites sell nichicon VX caps, does this mean they are good for audio? i just picked up a few at my local electronics shop...


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Random Murderer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks.
 that being said, i've noticed some audio sites sell nichicon VX caps, does this mean they are good for audio? i just picked up a few at my local electronics shop..._

 

VX are decent, general purpose caps, but probably no better than that. Nichicon sells dozens of other types that are superior. PW and HE (UPW, UHE) radial-lead caps are favorite general-purpose power caps for DIY-er's on Head-Fi, along with Panasonic FC's (Panasonic FM's are best of all, though). However for audio in the signal path, Nichicon also sells ES bipolars, FG and KZ's. All are excellent caps to put in the audio signal path (as electrolytics go), but may not be the best choice in a power supply. Those are all radial, too. I confess that I am not as familiar with higher-quality axial lead caps.


----------



## tomb

There is a Decision Tree analysis by Nichicon to help you pick one of their caps that will best serve your needs:

Miniature Type Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors

 Look for caps described as "High Ripple Current" for power supplies, "Low Impedance" for audio circuits out of the signal path, and "For Audio Equipment" for caps as true signal-path DC-blockers.


----------



## Random Murderer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_VX are decent, general purpose caps, but probably no better than that. Nichicon sells dozens of other types that are superior. PW and HE (UPW, UHE) radial-lead caps are favorite general-purpose power caps for DIY-er's on Head-Fi, along with Panasonic FC's (Panasonic FM's are best of all, though). However for audio in the signal path, Nichicon also sells ES bipolars, FG and KZ's. All are excellent caps to put in the audio signal path (as electrolytics go), but may not be the best choice in a power supply. Those are all radial, too. I confess that I am not as familiar with higher-quality axial lead caps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i'm using it for a power filter, and it sounds good, but was wondering what type of quality it would be.
 it's a vx(M).


----------



## Random Murderer

just noticed something, on nichicon's site, the VX caps are axial, black, and there's no 50v, 3300µf version. does that mean mine's a "counterfeit?"
 i've heard of this before, with blackgates and such...


----------



## tomb

I sort of doubt the market demand for VX caps is such that there would be counterfeits. More likely, it's just a dis-continued size. On the other hand, if it's supposed to be axial and you've got a radial, hmm ...


----------



## Random Murderer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sort of doubt the market demand for VX caps is such that there would be counterfeits. More likely, it's just a dis-continued size. On the other hand, if it's supposed to be axial and you've got a radial, hmm ..._

 

that was my initial thought as well, that it may be a discontinued size, but the fact that mine is radial and it's supposed to be axial keeps throwing me off...

 regardless, it sounds great and i don't think i'll be changing it anytime soon, even though it looks freaking massive on my sound card(i mounted it to the pcb)


----------

